# Echo RB-60 spreader problem



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Love the spreader. However, the spring loaded door shure keeps getting stuck open/closed. Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I have the same spreader but have not had that issue occur. The spreader is made by Chapin, give their tech support a call, if it is a broken part, they will most likely send you a replacement part.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

It might just need a good cleaning. Fertilizer dust (I'm not sure of the technical name for the little bits left at the bottom of a bag) can get caught in between parts and absorb moisture, making them rather sticky.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

Problem is, this happened when it was brand new out of the box.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

oooh, not sure what to tell you then. Have you inspected it up close to try to figure out what/where the problem might be?

I just bought an RB-60 a couple weeks ago but have only used it once. No issues for me spreading DiseaseEx.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

I've tried, but no luck :/


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Mine can be a little glitchy. Like I'll be going along, close it to turn direction, then when I reopen it doesn't seem to be spreading. I usually cycle the handle a couple times and it comes back. Not sure if I'm just using a setting that's too small for my fert, or if something is sticking with the spreader.

I plan to test again at a higher setting (6) to see if it resolves it.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

That's a good point. Maybe I need to use a higher setting. I'm going to swap them out at Home Depot regardless to be sure.


----------



## bmodrow (Oct 15, 2020)

Well, I have been sticking up for the Echo RB-60 because it appeared to work fine for me. However I will vouch for it no more. I finally got around to applying a product today that would cause the shutter to hang open or stick closed. After disassembling (which is a pain in the arse) and removing the shutter to inspect, it became very evident that the engineers missed the mark on this one. Product can get jammed in the shutter due to its design. Unjamming is not fun...nor practical. $110 down the drain and a Spyker Ergo Pro 50 on the way.

I highly recommend to anyone thinking of purchasing this spreader to stay away and spend a few extra dollars on a quality unit.


----------



## Ribs33 (Aug 29, 2019)

bmodrow said:


> Well, I have been sticking up for the Echo RB-60 because it appeared to work fine for me. However I will vouch for it no more. I finally got around to applying a product today that would cause the shutter to hang open or stick closed. After disassembling (which is a pain in the arse) and removing the shutter to inspect, it became very evident that the engineers missed the mark on this one. Product can get jammed in the shutter due to its design. Unjamming is not fun...nor practical. $110 down the drain and a Spyker Ergo Pro 50 on the way.
> 
> I highly recommend to anyone thinking of purchasing this spreader to stay away and spend a few extra dollars on a quality unit.


Same situation here. Made several tweaks with the zip ties on the impeller to keep product flowing through my RB-60, but the way the shutter and opening are designed will always cause issues with product not being able to flow continuously. I grew very tired of always jiggling the lever multiple times to hopefully get the granules moving through the shutter opening.

The RB-60 was a great upgrade from the Scott's spreaders with the wheels catching fertilizer and leaving trails, and the impellers that are lower than the tires. I wanted to love my RB-60, but finally gave up.

I decided to spend a little extra and picked up a Lesco stainless frame, 80# capacity hopper, with side deflector. I added the PermaGreen agitator. I can now spread AMS at 1#/k evenly and with consistent product flow. This thing rolls like a dream and is just rock solid. No comparison to any other spreader I've owned through the years.

The Spykers and Lescos are not even comparable to the Echo or Scott's spreaders. They are a bit more money, but you'll know you're getting consistent, even coverage, and can spread any product at any rate. These can be found on FB Marketplace and Craigslist very reasonable.


----------



## JimmyD35 (Dec 2, 2020)

Ribs33 said:


> bmodrow said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have been sticking up for the Echo RB-60 because it appeared to work fine for me. However I will vouch for it no more. I finally got around to applying a product today that would cause the shutter to hang open or stick closed. After disassembling (which is a pain in the arse) and removing the shutter to inspect, it became very evident that the engineers missed the mark on this one. Product can get jammed in the shutter due to its design. Unjamming is not fun...nor practical. $110 down the drain and a Spyker Ergo Pro 50 on the way.
> ...


Man I wish I saw this a night earlier. I just bought the RB60 last night.


----------



## bmodrow (Oct 15, 2020)

@JimmyD35 Cancel your order or take it back. It is really not worth the hassle.


----------



## JimmyD35 (Dec 2, 2020)

bmodrow said:


> @JimmyD35 Cancel your order or take it back. It is really not worth the hassle.


I'm still doing some research on what else to get. I was contemplating the Earthway 2600A+ but I saw some bad reviews on that one as well.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

@bmodrow

Is this the problem you experienced or something different?

[media]https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&t=6m17s&v=R7dKdIYgTsM[/media]


----------



## bmodrow (Oct 15, 2020)

Yes. Material will get stuck between the disks and it will not open or worse not close. The amount of disassembly required to be able to clean between the disks is quite much. Then it will get jammed again. You will spend more time trying to make the spreader usable than you will using it.

I bit the bullet and purchased a Spyker Ergo Pro 50lb. The difference in quality is night and day and its hassle free. But so is the difference in price. Consider it an investment that will last for years as long as you clean it after each use.


----------



## JimmyD35 (Dec 2, 2020)

bmodrow said:


> @JimmyD35 Cancel your order or take it back. It is really not worth the hassle.


Soooo, the Echo was delivered today but I'll be sending it back. I found an Earthway 2600A+ used "one time" local for $70 so I'm going to grab that instead.


----------



## bmodrow (Oct 15, 2020)

@JimmyD35 You made a wise desicion. I hope the Earthway 2600A works well for you.


----------



## JimmyD35 (Dec 2, 2020)

bmodrow said:


> @JimmyD35 You made a wise desicion. I hope the Earthway 2600A works well for you.


Thank you. Used it a couple of times and I was very surprised with how small it actually is. I will definitely have to get used to the setting selector knob. I have always used a dial.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

JimmyD35 said:


> bmodrow said:
> 
> 
> > @JimmyD35 You made a wise desicion. I hope the Earthway 2600A works well for you.
> ...


I have continued.to have problems with this spreader. I bought in July. How do I claim warranty?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't know, but I'm interested to learn how it goes. Looks like you can call or email them for next steps.
http://echo-usa.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/121


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> I don't know, but I'm interested to learn how it goes. Looks like you can call or email them for next steps.
> http://echo-usa.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/121


I sent an email. I guess well see.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

So the email provided no help. However, Home Depot stated that they allow returns up to 6 months, which Im just barely going to be under.


----------

